# Whats your favorite type of catfish to eat.



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I was just wondering if some of you that consistently get all 3 types of freshwater cats ...Do you have a favorite when it comes to frying them up?


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Fried yellow


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm thinking it should be no contest... 2 to 5 lb. Channel or Blue.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Right on Tbone. But anything bigger I keep the slabs cut small so they fry thru quickly. (thats why so many like crappie)


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I prefer the yellows myself. I get a little uneasy eating a fish that likes to sit bellow a tree full of cormorants and eat their poo like channels or Blues.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

a 10" channel or blue.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yellow.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I think for me it goes yellow-blue-channel but I haven't had them side by side to compare very often at all.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Yellow all day long!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yellow cat


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Never eaten yellow. I prefer blue over channel.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yellow cats. Belly meat to be exact.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

The ones with whiskers


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yellow cat bellies by far, a good trimmed blue next, then channel. A 5-10 lb yellow is pure heaven. My blues and channels are for my fish fries, lol.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Are yellows any leaner, or fattier for that matter? When I see a yellow cat, I have flashbacks of the fat filled yellow fillets I sometimes get off channels...I can't eat those.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Are yellows any leaner, or fattier for that matter? When I see a yellow cat, I have flashbacks of the fat filled yellow fillets I sometimes get off channels...I can't eat those.


Pure white meat, no fat


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Blue with macaroni and cheese*

I love fried blue cat with macaroni and cheese with fries or fried taters.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stop it!! Stop it!!


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Grilled first. Fried second!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I like them amarillo ones!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Yellow for me


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

flathead/yellow are by far the best


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Yella by far the best


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Don't eat alot of Yellow's but to me you can't beat a 2-4 lb Blue out of Choke Canyon!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Lake Houston blue cats, fried on the patio with french fries and an ice cold beer! Hoorah! 

ok, four ice cold beers..........


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Yellow cat. No question!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Likeum all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After enough beers bull heads are not too bad....LOL!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets don't forget gafftop & hardheads!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blue.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Fried


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Captain Benny's Fried catfish.


----------

